# Timeshare Resorts near Glacier National Park



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 10, 2010)

Are there any timeshare resorts near Glacier National Park


----------



## flexible (Aug 10, 2010)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Are there any timeshare resorts near Glacier National Park



Yes, only West of the park entrance in Columbia Falls & Whitefish  but they might be more distant than you would want to drive daily.

We returned from Banff, Ca entering the US above the East side of the park. The area East of GNP appears to be an Indian Reservation. A few hotels and campgrounds before the East park entrance. If my memory is correct there are about 13 campgrounds in GNP but 11 are first come, first serve.

We arrived at the St. Mary's entrance (East side of GNP) about 12 noon on Saturday, July 24, 2010. Nearly ALL campsites were unavailable and the people at the visitor center said that we wouldn't be able to reach the available campgrounds before others would take them. Perhaps if you arrived mid week there might be more availability.

The "Going to the Sun" run was fantastic. But it would not have been possible to stop at ANY of the lookout points that Saturday afternoon as all parking spaces were taken. Lots of road construction requiring waiting as some portions became one lane so pilot cars would take convoys in both directions.

I believe you can reserve some campsites and some expensive lodges at the park in advance. But depending on when you go to the park, you might want to stay in one place then take shuttles to hike in different areas.

After leaving the park entrance we saw some Super8 type motels about 15 miles away. But Columbia Falls & Whitefish were much further along.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 10, 2010)

Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls is not that far and it is the nicest resort in that area. Glacier Wilderness Resort is closer but it is pretty remote.

Lynn


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 10, 2010)

You could also look at Crestwood in Whitefish, Edelweiss & Ptarmigan on Whitefish Mt. ski resort, but MeadowLake is a true resort with lots of amenities.


----------



## NWL (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of older threads that discuss timeshares near Glacier:

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=89796&highlight=Glacier+Park+timeshares

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=53881&highlight=Glacier+Park+timeshares

Meadow Lake Resort in Columbia Falls is your best bet for a timeshare near Glacier.  It's no more than 30 minutes away from the west entrance.  Whitefish Mountain Resort is about 50 minutes away.  Meadow Lake gives you easy access to both Glacier and downtown Whitefish (15 minutes from Meadow Lake).  The easiest way to get around Glacier is to use the free shuttle service.  It stops all along the Going to the Sun Road, and you can tote your backpacks and stuff for free, too.  Ample parking at the shuttle stop in Apgar.

There are no timeshares on the east side of Glacier.

Cheers!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2010)

What about Glacier Wilderness Resort?  RCI #0575.  http://www.glacierwildernessresort.com/  I have an exchange into the place for next June.  Ten miles to the entrance to the park seems a lot closer than 30 miles.  

Dave


----------



## LynnW (Aug 10, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> What about Glacier Wilderness Resort?  RCI #0575.  http://www.glacierwildernessresort.com/  I have an exchange into the place for next June.  Ten miles to the entrance to the park seems a lot closer than 30 miles.
> 
> Dave



Much closer to the park but further away from everything else. We have only driven by and it looks pretty remote.

Lynn


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> What about Glacier Wilderness Resort?  RCI #0575.  http://www.glacierwildernessresort.com/  I have an exchange into the place for next June.  Ten miles to the entrance to the park seems a lot closer than 30 miles.
> 
> Dave



Glacier Wilderness Resort is a small log cabin community located deep in the forest.  I have stopped there a couple of times, but haven't stayed there.  It is located on highway 2 which runs along the southern boundary of the park between West Glacier and East Glacier.  It is very remote and secluded.  The resort is well named:  staying there you are surrounded by wilderness and near-wilderness.  There are virtually no amenities in the immediate vicinity and the closest towns are tiny.  Indeed, the closest town that is big enough to have fast food, a regular grocery store, etc. is Columbia Falls.

In contrast, Meadow Lake, located in Columbia Falls, has a lot of resort amenities on site including golf, tennis, indoor and outdoor swimming pools, a spa, etc.  It's a true resort, and it is located in a real town with typical services.  Which destination you prefer depends on what type of vacation you are looking for.

Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve said:


> Glacier Wilderness Resort is a small log cabin community located deep in the forest.  I have stopped there a couple of times, but haven't stayed there.  It is located on highway 2 which runs along the southern boundary of the park between West Glacier and East Glacier.  It is very remote and secluded.  The resort is well named:  staying there you are surrounded by wilderness and near-wilderness.  There are virtually no amenities in the immediate vicinity and the closest towns are tiny.  Indeed, the closest town that is big enough to have fast food, a regular grocery store, etc. is Columbia Falls.
> 
> In contrast, Meadow Lake, located in Columbia Falls, has a lot of resort amenities on site including golf, tennis, indoor and outdoor swimming pools, a spa, etc.  It's a true resort, and it is located in a real town with typical services.  Which destination you prefer depends on what type of vacation you are looking for.
> 
> Steve




Thanks, Steve.  I appreciate the comparison.  Since I expect we'll spend virtually all our time in the Park, (spouse is a photographer), having a quiet place to come back to sounds great.  I'll be ready for some Zzzz's  :zzz: 

Dave


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 10, 2010)

We just came back from Meadow Lake and it was wonderful.  The distance to Glacier Nat'l is nothing - 10 or 15 min. down the road.

There is a supermarket just outside of the resort with every store around you might want.

The resort has indoor/ outdoor pools, golf, hot tubs and is really nice.  We had a 2 bedroom.  

We drove to Flathead lake where the resort has a lodge you can use for day use.  They have a pool table, nice living area, bathroom with lounge chairs outside at the edge of the lake.  There's a free paddle boat my husband really liked.  Flathead lake is the largest lake west of the Mississippi, and just beautiful.  You can fish if you have a license.

We drove to the buffalo range and that was great.  The buffalo are just outside your car.  I've never seen them roam free.  It was very cool.

If you can see this area when the road to the sun is open you have to go.  Very beautiful!!!!


Anne


----------



## KevJan (Aug 10, 2010)

We stayed at Meadow Lake the end of June and it had everything we wanted and wasn't far to the park. We decided to check out all the RCI resorts in the area for a return trip. The Wilderness Lodge was indeed quite remote but it had a nice clubhouse with an indoor swimming pool that looked quite new. It looked like you could get some great wildlife pictures there as well. Wish I was there now, will definitely return.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 11, 2010)

*Glacier Experience (NOT TS)*

If you don't mind hiking, investigate an overnite at Sperry Chalet.  It's a 7 mile trail w/ a several thousand elevation increase.  The Chalet provides meals and private rustic rooms with a separate outbuilding housing toilets.
It is reached from near Lake McDonald Lodge on the west side of Glacier.

DH's aunt ran Sperry for years and made the annual hike in and out well into her late 70s.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

We stayed at Glacier Wilderness resort a couple of years ago and found it perfect for our needs.  The units are spacious and the grounds are lovely. You can take a morning hike right outside your unit and there is a nice porch with a bbq for relaxing after a long day at the park.

Our goal was to spend all of our time at Glacier Park and that was what we did.  At first we were disappointed that we did not get Meadow Lake, but we drove by there and decided it was further away and, although there were more amenities, we probably would not have had time to use them.  If we go back, we might prefer Meadow Lake.


----------



## eal (Aug 11, 2010)

I own at Glacier Wilderness Resort and I just love it there.  The south entrance to the park is very close, and there is a lovely restaurant called Belton Inn near the park entrance.  The Amtrak train stops at West Glacier and there are several great hikes very close by.  There is also a goat lick where you almost always see mountain goats.  The waterfall on the property is just a short hike from the indoor pool building and it is breathtakingly beautiful. What a gorgeous part of the country!


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an exchange into Crestwood for next year - 2nd week of July. Any comments on this resort??


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I have an exchange into Crestwood for next year - 2nd week of July. Any comments on this resort??



I used to own a week at Crestwood, and I stayed there for a week a couple of years ago.  The lady who runs the office is very friendly.  The location is good for enjoying the town of Whitefish as well as Whitefish Lake and Whitefish Mountain.  It's about 15-20 minutes farther from Glacier National Park than Meadow Lake, but it's in a nicer town.  Whitefish really is an appealing place and the most "resort" type town in the area.  (Meadow Lake, located in Columbia Falls, is only timeshare with true resort amenities in the area--but the town of Columbia Falls isn't as nice as Whitefish.)

As for Crestwood itself, it is a small condo complex located in a residential neighborhood rather than a resort.  The swimming pool is small but nice.  The units are very dated.  They were built in the early 1980s and haven't seen many improvements since.  The master bathroom has one of the tiniest showers you're likely to find anywhere.  The kitchen counters in our unit were bright orange.  There is wood paneling in the living rooms. The place is in dire need of major renovations, but it is clean and quiet.  

If you are going to enjoy the area and don't really care that much about your condo, then you should have a great time.  If you are looking for a classy place, resort amenities, luxury, or even something that's just up-to-date, you may want to look elsewhere.

Steve


----------



## PClapham (Aug 15, 2010)

We just got back from Whitefish-Edelweiss and loved it- lots of activities for the whole family.  But 40 min frm the park......

Anita

ps will write review soon


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Steve for the info. Clean and in good repair, along with comfortable beds, is all we require. Pretty is nice but not necessary .

40 minutes from the park? Drats - farther than I thought but I can't knock the time of year I exchanged into so we'll deal with the drive.

We are really looking foward to this trip!


----------

